
Google push “Reading level” feature to the masses. - olius
http://blog.webdistortion.com/2011/04/09/google-push-reading-level-feature-to-the-masses/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+WebDesignInIrelandBlog+%28Webdistortion%29
======
T-R
An earlier thread on Reading Level:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1993305>

------
hammock
They didn't push it to everyone yet, I don't have it...

------
gcb
"have now been integrated firmly into the sidebar."

having to scroll down, click "more tools" and finally seeing the options is
not that firm in my book.

~~~
T-R
Arguably, if they did it too much more firmly, sites would start to game it.

